# Happy Birthday to richtee !!!



## mossymo (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday..... So what smoking for your birthday?


----------



## ronp (Jul 13, 2008)

I second that, probably, something that includes smoke and booze. Lol

Happy, BDay,Richtee!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bro! May your day be the best this year has given you.


----------



## erain (Jul 13, 2008)

happy bday richtee!!!


----------



## ron50 (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy birthday bud, many many more!


----------



## tf bbq (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy bday dude. So was candles or sticks of lit wood on the cake?


----------



## cman95 (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy birthday richtee, and many more.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday!
I was going to post that photo link for your birthday, seems as though I can't find it...LOL! Seriously, thanks for everything! Have a wonderful day!
(old man! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 )
XO
BBQG


----------



## capt dan (Jul 13, 2008)

Have a good one bro! What is it, 32 now?


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rich. Have a safe, happy day, with many more to come.


----------



## meowey (Jul 13, 2008)

Many Smoky Returns of the Day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

 Regards,

 Meowey


----------



## bassman (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy birthday, Richtee!  This calls for a cigar!


----------



## daboys (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy B-Day Rich. Hope for good smokes today.


----------



## richtee (Jul 13, 2008)

Hah!  Great idea! Hmmm what ya think... chocolate cake- soo cherry wood??

Thanks!


----------



## richtee (Jul 13, 2008)

Yup!  for the 13th time... I think folks are getting wise to me tho   ;{)


----------



## richtee (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks all for the wishes! Looks like a nice day all the way around here... 

What a great bunch of folks you guys are!


----------



## flash (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rich. Try to keep the fire down on that cake.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday  ...


----------



## tld (Jul 13, 2008)

happy bday richtee!


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 13, 2008)

have a good one rich!


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes sir happy birthday, whos smoking the cake?


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rich!!


----------



## rc1800 (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rich ,and mannnnnnny more.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday big guy!  Hope you saved some of that loin to snack on while you relax and enjoy your special day!

Eric


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rich hope you have a great day!!!!


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 13, 2008)

Have a great day Rich.


----------



## coyote (Jul 13, 2008)

Make sure you have a fire exstiguisher standing by when they fire up the candles on the cake. we try and get folks to pracice after a certin age the take 5 candles away method for every year till they have under 10 on the cake..
we like to try and rest at the sta. on sundays..

have a happy birthday....and a great day...

coyote.............


----------



## pitbull (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## richtee (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmmm  A TEEENSY bit early...but hey...*I* make the rules today!  CLINK! CHEERS!  Thanks Ken!


----------



## rtom (Jul 13, 2008)

hope you have a great birthday Rich!


----------



## dalmorloson (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday! May it be a good one.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rich-Dorian Gray-Tee

Hope it's a great one all day


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy B-day bro, tipping a bourbon or 2 for ya today!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rich!  Enjoy yer special day!


----------



## richtee (Jul 13, 2008)

LOL!  Love the pict Tip!  Thanks Bud!  CHEERS!   *\_/ *


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 13, 2008)

Hope you have a terrific Birthday!!! Slainte'


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy b-day bro! Hope you have a great day!!! <clink> \_/ !


----------



## smokenmyeyes (Jul 13, 2008)

hope you have a great b day . happy birthday  .  Brian


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 13, 2008)

They say it's your birthday.... Happy Birthday to ya!

Have a great day bud!


Lou


----------



## pdigg (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy birthday Rich -
Many wishes for a healthy and prosperous year!


----------



## abelman (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rich! Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Richtee


----------



## ck311 (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy b-day rich I'm going to have to head your way soon and buy you a beer.


----------



## allen (Jul 13, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RICHTEE,MAY YOU HAVE MANY MORE,Take Care


----------



## dirtman775 (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy b-day dude, many, many, many more


----------



## white cloud (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rich. Your catchin up lol


----------



## walking dude (Jul 13, 2008)

ahhh........thats right.........the ol f**k has a birthday............and i mean OLD........i aready wished you a happy in chat, but will do it here in public.......HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU OLD FART!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy B-day bro.


----------



## salmonclubber (Jul 13, 2008)

happy birthday rich hope you have a great day


----------



## fireguy (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy B-day richtee!!!  man there is a lot of bday wishes here for ya...Hope you have many more... have fun.


----------



## kookie (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Richtee......................Hope your having a great day and a great smoke................Cheers......................


----------



## aussiemick (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mate


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 13, 2008)

What a day for a birthday! Simply gorgeous! That smoke you see rising in the south is in your honor!


----------



## supervman (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bro !


----------



## northwet smoker (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rich. Hope it's a great one.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## daddio (Jul 13, 2008)

happy birthday!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




just got back in town hope i'm not late


----------



## desertlites (Jul 13, 2008)

happy birthday Rich! what'cha gonna blow up?


----------



## vince (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rich!!  so how old you really???  Rumor has it your older than me!


----------



## morkdach (Jul 13, 2008)

wow another 1 hopes its a good one for ya


----------



## bigbear (Jul 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rich!!  I've learned alot from you and really enjoy your posts!  Keep 'em comin'!!


----------



## richtee (Jul 14, 2008)

Honestly..I'm floored!  Like I said earlier...what a great group O folks here!

Again everyone  thanks... it's nice to have a birthday like this...even if ya don't wanna be older  heh!


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 14, 2008)

Happy B-Day, Rich.


----------



## firebaugh (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## 1894 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hope it was a great da for ya Rich , and if I wasn't working yesterday I'd have toasted ya as well


----------



## vlap (Jul 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## dingle (Jul 14, 2008)

Always a day late and many dollars short. Hope you had a great day Richtee!! Happy Birthday


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 14, 2008)

Crap, I somehow managed to miss this one.   

Happy Birthday!


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jul 14, 2008)

Same... happy belated-birthday!


----------



## teeotee (Jul 14, 2008)

Same here Richtee ..... hope it was a good one !!


----------



## norrell6 (Jul 14, 2008)

Happy B-Day!

Must be a great feeling to have so many friends. Keep doing whatever you are doing because it seems to be working.


----------



## richtee (Jul 14, 2008)

Nothing short of amazing! Flabbergasted comes to mind  LOL!  Thank you! 

And..I think I will keep on doing it. It's great helping folks, especially when you see and hear about the vast improvements in the quality of the food they sooo painstakingly hand craft with love and dedication


----------



## drinkdosequis (Jul 14, 2008)

Happy Belated One!


----------

